# The Role of Aluminum in Continuous Hot-Dip Galvanizing



## م نادر خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيف اخباركم


----------



## k_mq3 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طبرق اليوم (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد وجزك الله الف خير ولو كان عندك كتب اكثر عن الكوتنق وخاصا الزنك ارجوك لا تبخل علينا بها


----------



## مدحت الملاح (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

